# I have a reddit for Sydney-siders :)



## biglooseflap (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm hoping this is relevant, because I hope for this evolve into a support group of one kind or another.

But if you're in Sydney  Check it out :clap

http://www.reddit.com/r/socialanxietysydney/


----------

